# Plex only at lower resolutions



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought a TiVo bolt and activated the Plex app. Whenever I try to watch the movies from my server they will only show on the bolt if I lower the resolution to 720 P and two megs the second speed. I am able to use all three other streaming boxes that I have to watch the movies at their normal 1080 P resolution. These boxes include a Roku three, and AppleTV 4, and a fire TV.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

I render pretty high PQ material to my Plex server - and sometimes my TiVo Plex client has/had issues with playback. ---> especially @ 1080p++ playback and especially when using Direct Play / Direct Stream options on. (I experience chop, or client crash, but a decent amount do play @ 1080p. It's a roll of the dice really.)

Have you tried playback with those settings off? Based off your post it sounds like you've adjusted playback PQ sure, but have you actually just turned off direct play / stream and transcoding from your server ---> TiVo Plex client?

My direct settings are eternally off on my TiVo. If I want to play >720p material on the main T.V. I use my Xbox One S Plex client.

I bet there is a settings sweet spot to convert/format the videos so that _most_ of them work. I already did enough testing in the past and found that yes x264.4-1.720p.mp4. was relatively reliable. But don't really want to go thru the hassle of having to possibly convert my Plex library. *(read:won't)* Especially when I've already changed many over to x265.

I still use the TiVo client quite a bit though as a great many of my Plex media is at the 720p settings. Especially Kid stuff.

Take care.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

OmeneX said:


> I render pretty high PQ material to my Plex server - and sometimes my TiVo Plex client has/had issues with playback. ---> especially @ 1080p++ playback and especially when using Direct Play / Direct Stream options on. (I experience chop, or client crash, but a decent amount do play @ 1080p. It's a roll of the dice really.)
> 
> Have you tried playback with those settings off? Based off your post it sounds like you've adjusted playback PQ sure, but have you actually just turned off direct play / stream and transcoding from your server ---> TiVo Plex client?
> 
> ...


My client is not transcoding. The transcoding has already been done and handbrake and all of my files are MP fours sitting inside Itunes. I was just surprised that the bolt would have a problem playing a 1080 P file considering it was an MP4 and was not very large and none of the other streaming boxes have issues at all. An Apple TV for, a Roku three, and an Amazon fire TV all play those same exact files without any hesitation. Also my sons PS four without any hesitation


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Yea, I can appreciate your issue.

My own devices also range the gamut from Android OS, to forked Fire OS, to Windows, Various TV's, Windows Phone, Iphone, Xbox One and PS3/4 - etc.. streamed or local. The TiVo Plex client exhibits regular problems with 1080p content in comparison to rarer problems with the other devices.. If I play it in direct original quality @1080p. 

But yes as long as the transcoding is happening server side, TiVo Plex client doesn't seem to barf for me.

TiVo Plex is known to have some issues.

I still like it overall though - lets hope additional bugs get worked out. Have you petitioned to Plex support about this?


----------

